
These cities have the best chance of winning the war for Amazon's new HQ - ronwen
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/20/these-cities-may-win-war-for-amazons-new-headquarters.html
======
ni-hil
Probably won't happen but has Canada been completely ruled out?

